# Student Rental



## DavidFan (Oct 19, 2015)

Has anyone rented space out to students? If so how was the experience? Would you recommend it or steer clear? It looks like a good option for generating some income without having to spruce a place up as much as you'd have to for vacation rentals.


----------



## rpizzica (Aug 10, 2011)

Check airbnb.com you will find what you need, good luck...


----------

